# Sergeant Jeffrey Garrett



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Jeffrey W. Garrett*
Dothan Police Department, Alabama

End of Watch: Monday, October 27, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 22 years
*Badge #* 364
*Military veteran
Cause:* Heart attack
*Location:* Alaska
*Incident Date:* 10/27/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Sergeant Jeffrey Garrett suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a 2-mile training run with other officers in Westgate Recreational Park shortly after 8:00 am.

They had just completed the run and were talking when Sergeant Garrett suddenly collapsed. The other officers immediately began CPR until medics arrived. He was transported to Flowers Hospital where he passed away.

Sergeant Garrett was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran. He had served with the Dothan Police Department for 22 years and was assigned as the training supervisor. He is survived by his wife, three children, and two stepchildren.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Gregory J. Benton
Dothan Police Department
210 N. Saint Andrews Street
Dothan, AL 36303

Phone: (334) 615-3000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22254-sergeant-jeffrey-w-garrett#ixzz3HNsLjvQ6


----------

